# insalar desde un ebuild

## deadshot

buenas a todos, quiero instalar un programa en mi computadora, si hago un emerge aplicación...me sale un versión un tanto antigua de la que quiero instalar...mirando por la pc con locate me doy cuenta de que hay un ebuild de la versión que quiero instarlar en /usr/portage/.......

como puedo para hacer la instalación desde ese ebuild....pq no me sale en el emerge search si esta en el sistema??

un saludo

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> buenas a todos, quiero instalar un programa en mi computadora, si hago un emerge aplicación...me sale un versión un tanto antigua de la que quiero instalar...mirando por la pc con locate me doy cuenta de que hay un ebuild de la versión que quiero instarlar en /usr/portage/.......
> 
> como puedo para hacer la instalación desde ese ebuild....

 

```
echo "=categoría/programa-versión" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 *Quote:*   

> pq no me sale en el emerge search si esta en el sistema??

 

Usa herramientas mejores para hacer las búsquedas, como eix

----------

## antogc

ya lo solucioné...con el comando ebuild se hace perfectamente...solo tienes q seguir una serie de pasos y perfecto...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6

----------

## i92guboj

Partido desde:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692491.html

A partir de ahora, en este hilo continuemos solamente con el problema original, por favor.

----------

## johpunk

bueno aca va mi inquietud siempre e instalado mi amsn via svn el cual me va bien pero hoy se me ocurrio instalar el emesene por un ebuild que consegui en la pagina de gentoo sunrise, bueno yo en mi /etc/make.conf ya tenia el PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" para poder instalar el amsn svn pero da la casualidad de que al intentar emegear el emesene me decia que no conseguia ningun paquete, y pues se me ocurrio volver agregar

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

 

al final de mi /etc/make.conf y ahora si puede instalar ebuild de forma normal  :Shocked:  alguien explicar que paso aca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> bueno aca va mi inquietud siempre e instalado mi amsn via svn el cual me va bien pero hoy se me ocurrio instalar el emesene por un ebuild que consegui en la pagina de gentoo sunrise, bueno yo en mi /etc/make.conf ya tenia el PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" para poder instalar el amsn svn pero da la casualidad de que al intentar emegear el emesene me decia que no conseguia ningun paquete, y pues se me ocurrio volver agregar
> 
>  *Quote:*   PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" 
> 
> al final de mi /etc/make.conf y ahora si puede instalar ebuild de forma normal  alguien explicar que paso aca 

 

Dicho paquete en portage está hardmasked, por lo cual es imposible instalarlo a no ser que lo desenmascares. Si al agregar el overlay a tu make.conf puedes instalarlo, la respuesta es clara: en dicho overlay tienes un ebuild de emesene que no está enmascarado.

----------

## johpunk

ok te entiendo pero! fijate la cosa tan rara que me esta sucediendo primero que todo mostrare mi make.conf en la parte donde estan los overlays 

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/zugaina-portage"
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "
> ...

 

ok como puedes ver al final se repite la linea de portdir_overlay ya que si no hubiese repetido esa linea al final de mi make.conf no hubiese instalado el ebuild de emesene o cualquier otro, pero que acabo de descubrir en estos momentos me dispongo a actualizar el amsn-svn y me dice que emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "amsn-svn" y que tube que hacer para poder actualizarlo, pues comentar la ultima linea que se repite osea el portdir_overlay alguien sabe pq pasa eso   :Confused:  y pq no se conforma con una sola linea de  *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

   :Confused: 

----------

## ekz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok como puedes ver al final se repite la linea de portdir_overlay ya que si no hubiese repetido esa linea al final de mi make.conf no hubiese instalado el ebuild de emesene o cualquier otro, pero que acabo de descubrir en estos momentos me dispongo a actualizar el amsn-svn y me dice que emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "amsn-svn" y que tube que hacer para poder actualizarlo, pues comentar la ultima linea que se repite osea el portdir_overlay alguien sabe pq pasa eso   y pq no se conforma con una sola linea de  *Quote:*   PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"  

 

Lo que pasa johpunk, es que al tener esto en tu make.conf:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/zugaina-portage"
```

Primero le estás asignando a la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY el valor /usr/local/portage como overlay, pero luego con la segunda linea, estás sobreescribiendo el valor de la variable, le estás dando un nuevo valor, por lo que ahora sólo contendrá al overlay /usr/local/zugaina-portage

Para que sean usados los 2 overlays, debes definir sólo una vez la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY con todos los overlays que quieras, por ejemplo en tu caso quedaría:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage  /usr/local/zugaina-portage"
```

Con eso portage podrá leer los ebuilds de esos 2 overlays al mismo tiempo.

Saludos!

----------

## johpunk

ok  :Wink:  gracias, vere que tal me va de ahora en adelante, saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ok  gracias, vere que tal me va de ahora en adelante, saludos!

 

Ya te han descrito el problema en un post anterior. Tan solo añadir que la sintaxis de make.conf es puro bash. Por tanto, si quieres definir una variable añadiendo elementos en varias líneas distintas, tendrías que hacerlo así:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="WHATEVER"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} SOMETHING-ELSE"

```

----------

